# rotator cuff- comfrey?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Have a friend who has a bum shoulder- I think torn rotator cuff- she has had surgery for it, but now they are saying she needs another. She has only relied on med dr's- but is willing to try something else at this point. 
I am thinking of cold compress and comfrey poultice- as well as some essential oils topically for pain. 
Has anyone had shoulder problems and been able to help them with natural remedies?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

As a person who has torn rotator cuff injuries in both shoulders..

you will not heal a rotator cuff tear with comfrey or any other oil, topical, etc. When the tear is evident, the only way to really heal it is to have it surgically repaired. This works the same for horses as it does for humans.

You may make the pain less, but the actual healing won't happen until the tear is surgically sutured back together. Tendons and ligaments are elastic tissue and they will not magically "knit" back together. If one doesn't do PT, the tear can relapse and the surgery may be required again with a less than desirable result due to scar tissue.

I have torn my rotator in both shoulders, one I did not "fix", the other I did. The one I did not have surgery on is still a hot mess. The other, works fine and gives me no trouble what so ever. Perhaps I will get the right shoulder fixed this winter when riding season is not happening, by spring, it should be ok and I can ride again.


----------

